# Ноты Ю.Ганцера "Фантазия 84"



## Accordeon Man (1 Мар 2011)

Ищу ноты Ганцера Фантазии,у кого есть присылайте на [email protected]
Заранее спасибо!!


----------



## Rinat_Djan (2 Мар 2011)

Присоединяюсь. [email protected]
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (4 Мар 2011)

Ганцер Фантазия 84


----------



## KirillMezgov (18 Май 2014)

А у кого-нибудь есть Фантазия №84 Ю.Ганцера в печатном варианте?


----------



## KirillMezgov (26 Июн 2014)

Кто знает, о чём эта музыка? (Ну, может быть, она посвящена какому-то событию)?


----------



## A.Hoffmann (26 Июн 2014)

У кого есть "Шутка" И С.Баха,поделитесь ,пожалуйста.
Благодарю!


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Июн 2014)

A.Hoffmann - отправил Вам(Шутка) Скерцо-2 И.С.Бах, как исключение не в теме.


----------



## Ksenia (22 Мар 2015)

У меня есть в печатном варианте фантазия, если нужно! напишите на [email protected]


----------

